# Universally Approved



## Tristan (Feb 24, 2020)

Was just thinking about how everyone has their own favourites with knives.

Yet some of the other gear we use are pretty much ‘universally’ accepted as being the best at a task. Some people will use other brands but generally you’d reach for this and they are not out of place in the home kitchen.

Wondering what else qualifies in this space I don’t know about. Any one has things to add to the list?

The list:
Thermapen
Microplane 
Le Creuset
De Buyer
Silpat
Magnum Unicorn Pepper Mill (ok maybe this last one is just me


----------



## daveb (Feb 24, 2020)

+1 on the Magnum
Boardsmith
Bamix
Cohiba


----------



## parbaked (Feb 24, 2020)

Sharpie
Kuhn Rikon peelers
GIR silicon
MAC shears
Vitamix


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Feb 24, 2020)

Robot Coup
Gray Kunz
Hoshizaki


----------



## rickbern (Feb 24, 2020)

Demeyere
Matfer Bouregart


----------



## rob (Feb 24, 2020)

Gude bread knife (or Mac if on a budget)
Carbon Steel wok
Naniwa or similar stone holder
Stone flattener 
JKI imports sharpening videos!
Hasegawa chopping boards? or nice end grain chopping board
Lots of paper towel or good quality drying clothes (handy for drying and use when sharpening) 
CCK Carbon Chinese Cleaver, everyone should own or at least try one of these out for fun (or maybe this is just me  
Binchotan charcoal and a Japanese Konro grill.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 24, 2020)

EVH Wolfgang custom shop 
EVH LBX II Head
EVH 1x12 cab
Vintage Mullard EL84s and 12ax7s
Ha Ha


----------



## rob (Feb 24, 2020)

Chicagohawkie said:


> EVH Wolfgang custom shop
> EVH LBX II Head
> EVH 1x12 cab
> Vintage Mullard EL84s and 12ax7s
> Ha Ha



Ha Ha, is see we have another tube roller on the site. Rabbit hole alert


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 24, 2020)

rob said:


> Ha Ha, is see we have another tube roller on the site. Rabbit hole alert


You have no idea. I found a another box of stash that put to use. Thought I sold all of them 10 years ago. Mullard, Amperex, Telfunken, Genelex gold lions, tung-sol, RCA......Etc......


----------



## panda (Feb 25, 2020)

hobart
bernzomatic
benriner


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 25, 2020)

Robot Coupe 
Volrath


----------



## Alder26 (Feb 25, 2020)

victoronox


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 25, 2020)

Pocket clip reading glasses. Space pen that writes inside walk-in refrig.


----------



## Xenif (Feb 25, 2020)

Iwatani torch
Iwatani portable grill
Instapot 
Kitchen Aid stand mixer


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 25, 2020)

Pyrex (Measures)
Escali (Scales)
Atoma (Diamond Plates)
OLFA (Art and Utility blades)
Okatsune (Pruning Tools)


----------



## Michi (Feb 25, 2020)

Corelle dinnerware.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 25, 2020)

the cheap $11 restaurant supply aluminum sheet pan.
my CCK 130-something cleaver.
my unnamed stainless steel giant mixing bowl.
a wooden spoon.


----------



## LostHighway (Feb 25, 2020)

HRC_64 said:


> Pyrex (Measures)
> Escali (Scales)
> Atoma (Diamond Plates)
> OLFA (Art and Utility blades)
> Okatsure (Pruning Tools)



As to pruning hand tools I would add Felco, Bahco, Silky, and ARS depending to the specific tool and application


----------



## rickbern (Feb 25, 2020)

Michi said:


> Corelle dinnerware.


Limoges!


----------



## CoteRotie (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi-Soft cutting boards


----------



## Paraffin (Feb 26, 2020)

Zojirushi (rice cooker)
Mauviel
Lodge


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 27, 2020)

KitchenAid Stand mixer
Mauviel
Staub
Pillivuyt
Benriner
Thermapen
De Buyer
Bamix


----------



## Michi (Feb 27, 2020)

Shun
Myabi
Wüsthof
Dalstrong
Forged in Fire
Burrfection
Global


----------



## YumYumSauce (Feb 27, 2020)

Brickenstocks
Rational ovens
Diamond kosher salt
Roquefort bleu cheese


----------



## panda (Feb 27, 2020)

I miss having a combi


----------



## rob (Mar 3, 2020)

Michi said:


> Shun
> Myabi
> Wüsthof
> Dalstrong
> ...



Oi, nothing wrong with Wusthof.


----------



## Michi (Mar 3, 2020)

rob said:


> Oi, nothing wrong with Wusthof.


Right. Nothing wrong with Shun or Miyabi either, in my opinion. But, given prevailing opinion around here, I felt it would be fun to lay some bait


----------



## rob (Mar 3, 2020)

Michi said:


> Right. Nothing wrong with Shun or Miyabi either, in my opinion. But, given prevailing opinion around here, I felt it would be fun to lay some bait



Fair call, don't tell anyone but i used a Wusthof Santoku exculsively prior to discovering real Japanese knives.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 3, 2020)

rob said:


> Fair call, don't tell anyone but i used a Wusthof Santoku exculsively prior to discovering real Japanese knives.



It's ok. The owner of my work prefers those. I like whenever he asks me to sharpen it, it's not chipped.


----------



## BillHanna (May 17, 2020)

Xenif said:


> Iwatani portable grill


A specific model?


----------



## daveb (May 17, 2020)

Is there more than 1?

I only know the cheap one, in the cheap plastic box that always breaks. Uses the fuel that's always empty. Use it 2 or 3 million times and it quits - right before you need it.


----------



## BillHanna (May 17, 2020)

Good call. On Amazon, I was looking at the portable BURNERS and ignored that he wrote GRILL.


----------



## ian (May 17, 2020)

Vitamix, as stated above, since it’s so obvious
Lodge (for the under $30 cast iron bracket)
_Atlas Marcato pasta rollers/makers_
zojirushi for rice makers and thermoses,
Hario for pour overs
Breville for toaster ovens
Bluestar for stoves (in the us)
Le Creuset for enamelware (although I don’t own one)
oxo salad spinner (personal bias may be at work here....)
Big Green Egg for a grill


----------



## btbyrd (May 17, 2020)

The Iwatani 35FW burner is awesome.


----------



## panda (May 17, 2020)

rob said:


> Fair call, don't tell anyone but i used a Wusthof Santoku exculsively prior to discovering real Japanese knives.


me too


----------

